
Things to Know Before Installing Solar Panels on Your Roof - jseliger
http://www.citylab.com/navigator/2016/04/want-solar-panels-on-your-roof-heres-what-you-need-to-know/476805/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheAtlanticCities+%28CityLab%29
======
ChuckMcM
They missed "Your 25 year warranty is probably worthless." I installed Sharp
185W panels on my roof in 2002, one was damaged due to a rock falling out of
the sky (seriously) and Sharp could not replace it, I've now got 3 more which
are damaged with some sort of cracking/oxidation creep. Sharp doesn't make the
panels any more, they won't replace them. To get enforce the warranty I have
to sue them, its really annoying.

~~~
shostack
Also forgot to mention that being locked into a long-term solar contract can
impact possible resale of a home if prospective buyers don't want to be locked
into it.

